# Live Stream on VLC player not working



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

How come when I open network stream on VLC Android app. player it doesmn't work


For example-

If i enter these -

mms://live1.wm.skynews.servecast.net/skynews_wmlz_live300k

http://www.cctv-9.com/2005/asx/live...for Android version to work ?
Thanks
Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I have not used VLC for this but I found this which might be of some help VLC Direct Pro Free: Configuration Script Download


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what is the android version? and what device?


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Android 4.2.2
Nexus 4

Thanks



sobeit said:


> what is the android version? and what device?


----------

